# Ice on The Marsh



## ClosetWriter (Dec 2, 2014)

View from the marsh looking toward my house.




~Dave​


----------



## escorial (Dec 2, 2014)

spooky pic...cool dude


----------



## PiP (Dec 2, 2014)

Stunning, Dave! The sun's reflection on the water changes the feel of the composition and lends warmth to a bleak winter's day. I viewed the photograph with and without the sun. It's surprising, by covering the sun with a small piece of paper and then viewing the picture again, how the mood changes.


----------



## tinacrabapple (Jan 9, 2015)

Engaging picture!  I enjoyed the softness of the natural colors.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 12, 2015)

Dark and moody--mysterious!


----------



## Blade (Jan 12, 2015)

The reflection of the sun on the ice ties the foreground in with the clouds and gives the shot a great sense of depth. As PiP noted, and I tried out, it is an entirely different shot without it. the backgrounds seemingly very remote.

Good work.


----------

